# 希望 / 愿意 / 想要



## kyotan

大家好！
谷歌吧”I want to go to Shanghai”翻译成”我想要去上海” .

Also, when I type in "我希望去上海" it translates as "I want to go to Shanghai."

But, When I type in "我愿意去上海", it translates as "I am willing to go to Shanghai." but my textbook says it means "I want to go to Shanghai."

When I look up 愿意 in the dictionary, it says "will", "want" and wish" so I can understand that it can mean "I am willing to go to Shanghai." but I am not sure if 谷歌翻译 is correct or not (and I am hoping that my textbook is correct, otherwise I would have to throw it away...), or, if it depends on the context whether  the sentence means "I am willing to" or "I want to". 

希望means hope, wish and expect, and 想要means want, intend to, feel like to, so I guess when you want to say "I want to..." you say 想要 and when you wan to say "I wish to..." you say 希望 but I'm not sure about 愿意。

If you could tell me in what situation you use which word the most, or which word is best used to mean what or best not to be used, I'd really appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Is there a distinguished border between want and willing to ?


----------



## kyotan

I wouldn't say "I am willing to go to Shanghai." to say "I want to go to Shanghai." and vice versa.

I would only say "I am willing to go to --(name of the place)." if there were a need for me to be there, but it could be dangerous, or no one wanted go there. To me, "willing to" does not mean that I want to, but I will go if I must, in a way. To me, "willing to" conveys your will, but does not have much to do with your desire.


----------



## Happy Debby

here are some examples.

1."Will you marry me?" "Yes, I do" (我願意)

2."There is a new position in Shanghai.  Does any one want to go there?" "Yes, I'm willing to" --> maybe there are many other people want to take it, you're just one of them to ask for the job , 

or no one wants to go there, but you're the rookie and you just say "OK, I'll go then"


----------



## BODYholic

"我希望去上海" - I hope to go to Shanghai.
"我想要去上海" - I wish to go to Shanghai.
"我愿意去上海" - I'm willing to go to Shanghai.

希望 deals with expectation.
eg 我希望他早日康复。

想要 expresses desire or urge.
eg 渴死了!我想要喝水。

愿意 depicts compliance. 
eg 我愿意去上海只是工作上的需要。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

something different. 
A noun can follow 想要 directly.
想要苹果。

But 
希望得到苹果
愿意吃苹果


----------



## kyotan

感谢各位的回复！

I think 得到means "get."
Can I say "希望吃苹果" to say I want to eat an apple?

Also, Which would it be, 希望，or想要, or is there another word you would use in this situation below?

(Scenario)
You and your friend are going on a trip together.
Your friend asks you "Where do you want to go?" 
You say, "I want to go to Shanghai." ---Which would it be, 希望，or想要, or another word?

Thank you.


----------



## kun2kun

日本語で答えさせてもらいます。

「希望」は、日本語の「望む」とほぼ同じく、現在すぐに叶えられそうにないことや、非現実的なことによく使う。
「想要」「想」「要」は、普通の「何かをしたい」「何かがほしい」
簡単に言うと、「夢」ｖｓ「欲」ですね。

上海は面白そうね、いつか行ってみたい！→　我希望可以去上海走走。
もうすぐ夏休みですね、どこか行きたい？…僕、上海に行きたい。→　我想要去上海/我要去上海/我想去上海。

「希望」は、「できたらいいな」の意味があって、よく「可以」「能够」といっしょに使う
「我希望可以再见你一面」など

我要吃苹果　→　りんごを食べたい
我希望吃苹果→　りんごを食べることを望んでいる（ちょっと違和感あり、使える場面は限られているかも）
我希望可以再吃一次青森苹果 →　青森りんごをもう一回食べられるように望んでいる（違和感なし）

retrogradedwithwind さんが＃６で言っているのは、「想要」の直後に名詞も動詞も使えるけど、「希望」の直後には名詞が使えない。


----------



## MoonRiver&Me

kyotan said:


> 大家好！
> 谷歌吧”I want to go to Shanghai”翻译成”我想要去上海” .
> 
> Also, when I type in "我希望去上海" it translates as "I want to go to Shanghai."
> 
> But, When I type in "我愿意去上海", it translates as "I am willing to go to Shanghai." but my textbook says it means "I want to go to Shanghai."


"我希望去上海"  is I hope to go to Shanghai

I want to go to Shanghai is 我想去上海，you can drop the"要" here."I am willing to go to Shanghai" its idiomatic translation is我愿意去上海


----------



## kyotan

感谢两位的回复！
kun2kunさま、詳細でわかりやすい回答をありがとうございました！


----------



## BODYholic

kyotan said:


> (Scenario)
> You and your friend are going on a trip together.
> Your friend asks you "Where do you want to go?"
> You say, "I want to go to Shanghai." ---Which would it be, 希望，or想要, or another word?



To answer your question right to the point, 想要 is the common choice (at least from where I am). This is not to say that 希望 is wrong. It very much depends on how the question is posted or the intention of the inquiry.

Both of these sentences are legitimate in Chinese.


希望和你吃顿饭。 
想要和你吃顿饭。 

#1 - expecting an opportunity. It sounds polite and it's no rocket science that 希望 is the preferred word here.
#2 - expresses an desire and because of that the sentence sounds a tad pressing.

Using the same analysis from the above, try to apply it into these,

希望去上海 
想要去上海 
希望吃苹果 
想要吃苹果 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sam wu

希望、愿意，想要 ， wish/will/want


----------



## kyotan

感谢两位的回复！Thank you again, Bodyholic!


----------



## LBDADI

kyotan said:


> 大家好！
> 谷歌吧”I want to go to Shanghai”翻译成”我想要去上海” .
> 
> Also, when I type in "我希望去上海" it translates as "I want to go to Shanghai."
> 
> But, When I type in "我愿意去上海", it translates as "I am willing to go to  Shanghai." but my textbook says it means "I want to go to Shanghai."[...]


可以用以下简单的方式区分这三个词汇：

张三=说话者；李四=听话者or神

张三：我希望……
（李四：不错/不好）

张三：我愿意……
（李四：那就让你去吧）

张三：我想要……
（李四：了解了……）


----------

